

Big Graph Data on Hortonworks Data Platform - rjurney
http://hortonworks.com/blog/big-graph-data-on-hortonworks-data-platform/

======
rjurney
This system seems to be the best at dealing with big graphs, both in real-time
and in batch.

~~~
espeed
Absolutely -- the Aurelius Graph Cluster is some of the most impressive tech
to hit the open-source scene in the last few years.

Titan is a real-time, tranascational graph database backed by either Cassandra
or HBase, and it provides fast, horizontally scalable write performance that
hasn't been available in an open-source graph database. Combining this with
Faunus for batch processing and the Aurelius Graph Cluster's integration with
the Hadoop ecosystem makes for an incredibly powerful platform for building
applications such as social startups.

Kudos to Matthias, Marko and the rest of the Aurelius team for the years of
research it took to design it and for their generosity in releasing it to the
open source community.

